# Spell Check



## Eaglelox (Oct 10, 2006)

it would be nice if you could copy what you write and run it through a spell check before you publish. i tried to download the spell check for your site and after 4 diferent pages , it errored and lost my post.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2006)

If you use Firefox then you can download an extension called Aspellfox which works pretty well.

For non-Firefox users try this site.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

write it in Word first, use spellcheck there, and then copy it into here.


----------



## cara (Oct 10, 2006)

you use spellcheck?
*hmm* do you think I should try that?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't use it - I'm a good speller (although sometimes a lousy typist).
I have no trouble reading your posts, cara, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## cara (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks, mud.. that is what I need today.. ;o))


----------



## Alix (Oct 10, 2006)

Eaglelox, you can download the Google taskbar which has a spellcheck function on it that works on message boards. Hope that helps.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 10, 2006)

I used to spell fairly well but find myself slipping these days.

But I generally know when I am uncertain and go to a dictionary site and check it out.

Or sometimes when I am writing something a bit more complicated for the web, will do as Mudbug said and write it in Word and then just copy.

Of corse I dont always do all of thet and will admet I hav maid mistaikes.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to post again, but spell checkers are not the entire answer.

For example, 'doe snot' will pass through the spell checker when you meant 'does not'.

As another quick example, 'pubic utilities' may give Mr. Spell Checker a smiley face but he will let it go when 'public utilites' were what was meant.

There are many more examples.

Nothing beats a quick proof read.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 10, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Eaglelox, you can download the Google taskbar which has a spellcheck function on it that works on message boards. Hope that helps.


I has googels spel cheker butt doent neede animor cuz lernt too spel gooder.


----------



## attie (Oct 11, 2006)

Another vote for Google tool bar, blocks those pesky pop ups as well but you can disable it if need be


----------



## Eaglelox (Oct 11, 2006)

i have many ways to do it, this i know. i am on many forums and this is the only forum that copy past doesnt work. it was only an idea not a plea for help. thanks for your help.


----------



## GB (Oct 11, 2006)

I am not sure what you mean by "copy past doesn't work"?


----------



## Eaglelox (Oct 12, 2006)

paste is what i ment. must have got by the spell check. 
when posting or in quick reply, after typing you cant copy it till you preview or post.


----------



## GB (Oct 12, 2006)

That sounds like a problem with your computer actually. There is nothing on the site that prevents copying before previewing or posting. I do it all the time actually.


----------



## Eaglelox (Oct 12, 2006)

type something in the quick reply box, then try to copy it before posting it. i can copy from any where else. i belong to about 20-30 different forums. this is the only place that this happens. it is not a big deal. i only posted this becuse this is the help and idea forum.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 12, 2006)

Eagle, I don't have any trouble copying things in the Quick Reply box.  

See:

Eagle, I don't have any trouble copying things in the Quick Reply box.  

I can also paste from another document:  
We meet the​last Saturday morning  of the month.​


----------



## Eaglelox (Oct 12, 2006)

weird. its that way on all three of my puters.


----------

